# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  καρδερινα ταιζει στην φυση..

## antoninio

μου εκανε εντυπωση το βιντεο καθως φαινεται πολυ καθαρα πως ταιζει η μανα βγαζωντας το φαι απο το λαιμος της..

----------


## jk21

ειναι χαρακτηριστικη η εξοδος σε λασπωδη μορφη ,απο τα υγρα του προλοβου ,τα οποια κουβαλουν ενζυμα και αντισωματα   ,ουσιες που θα δυναμωσουν τα μικρα (το ανοσοποιητικο τους )

... και μετα απορουν οι << αρπαγες - λαμογια >> της φυσης ,γιατι τα << κλεμμενα εκ φωλιας  >> που μεγαλωσανε με κρεμες κλπ ειναι πιο ευαισθητα και χανουν αρκετα απο αυτα και ειναι μικροτερος ο << μπουναμας >> τους .....

----------


## antoninio

> ειναι χαρακτηριστικη η εξοδος σε λασπωδη μορφη ,απο τα υγρα του προλοβου ,τα οποια κουβαλουν ενζυμα και αντισωματα   ,ουσιες που θα δυναμωσουν τα μικρα (το ανοσοποιητικο τους )
> 
> ... και μετα απορουν οι << αρπαγες - λαμογια >> της φυσης ,γιατι τα << κλεμμενα εκ φωλιας  >> που μεγαλωσανε με κρεμες κλπ ειναι πιο ευαισθητα και χανουν αρκετα απο αυτα και ειναι μικροτερος ο << μπουναμας >> τους .....


..ετσι ακριβως ειναι τα εχουμε χιλιοπει αλλα ποιος τα ακουει και ποιος τα καταλαβαινει..

----------


## johnakos32

Εγω πατερα βλεπω να ταιζει! Αυτο που παρατηρησαα αν ειναι σωστο ειναι οτι βλεπω καρφακια δηλαδη τα πουλια περναγαν πτεροροια?Μερα με την μερα αυτη η ομορφια χαλαει...

----------


## jk21

για τον πατερα εχεις δικιο ,εχει λιγα ασπρα καρφακια και πιθανοτατα προκειται για την τελευταια φουρνια νεοσσων ,γεννημενα αρχες ιουλιου (στη φυση σπανια υπαρχει ημερα γεννησης μετα τα μεσα ιουλη ) οποτε μαλλον εχουν μπει στον αυγουστο και εχει ξεκινησει η πτεροροια .Στο θηλυκο δεν με εκπλησει ... η μασκα ειναι πορτοκαλι και αυτο στη φυση  ,δειχνει θηλυκο καταπονημενο απο τις γεννες (ανεβαινουν τα κοκκιδια ) που ισως οδηγηθηκε προωρα σε  πτερορια,σαν αντιδραση στο τι συμβαινει στο εσωτερικο του

----------


## Gardelius

Όλα τα πουλιά (και αυτά που είναι στη φύση) 

_"καταπονούνται" από τις γέννες και_  _το στρες για το μεγάλωμα των νεοσσών._... 

δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση η κατάσταση του πτερώματος τους. 


Σίγουρα* εκεί και μόνο* .... μπορούν *να αναθρέφουν σωστά τα μικρά* 

τους αλλά και να ξεπερνούν _με σωστή διατροφή  την πτερορροια._

----------


## antoninio



----------

